# USB Headset



## Phishfry (Nov 12, 2016)

I am looking around for a headset I noticed the Jabra USB headset.
Is something like this supported?
Are most people using the mini-phono mic and speaker jack type?


----------



## Alexander237 (Dec 27, 2016)

It should just work after `# kldload snd_uaudio`.


----------

